# 54 Gallon redo



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

it was time for a change in the 54 gallon acrylic tank, took everthing out peat, sand, gravel and man what a mess and the smell, i will never go back that route again ever, cleaned and put in 80lbs of pool filter sand, plants willow hydro 2 small swords, 1 big crypt dead center surrounded by 3 smallers ones, one on each side and one in front, ludwignia, and dwarf sag, tetras, barbs stocked in it right now, dont pay attention to the dip cans holding light, gotta make new legs for light
here is one pic uploaded to site, rest of photobucket

here link to more pics, before and after
54 Gallon Acrylic Tank pictures by badchevyhd - Photobucket


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great rob!


----------

